# The convince my wife how cool shellies are thread



## thedood (Sep 15, 2015)

Folks I need your help. My wife LOVES Calvus. Its calvus calvus calvus all day, alright? So, I want to show her just how cool shellies are. My request is to see your pics of the cool stuff your shellies have built while digging and any other cool pics you might have of your shellies. Thanks everyone and I look forward to the snaps!


----------



## tacs (Jun 15, 2020)

DIY King, Joey, at one point had an acrylic tank he made that was long and shallow. For a brief moment he placed some shellies in it. That is the way he rolls ... brief. Let me see if I can find the videos he did.

Try here: 



and here: 




It was a very nice tank he had and the shellies strutted their stuff but I guess he got bored with them like well ... everything else.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Here are a few pics of my _N. multifasciatu_s species tank. The first pic shows the eastern half of my fish room, with the Multi tank indicated by the red arrow; the tank is a 40L (48" x 12" x 16")-










I did not aquascape this tank; I just added ~50 pounds of aragonite substrate, ~60 escargot shells, and the Multi's, acquired locally from Fishguy1978 (Thanks!). The Multi's buried most of the shells, and did all the aquascaping, which changes over time. There are currently at least 4 pairs producing fry in this tank on a regular basis. Very fun little tank! :fish:


----------



## thedood (Sep 15, 2015)

Sir_keith I;'m diggin' it, thank you.


----------



## mmerose (Nov 16, 2019)

No pictures but, for me, it's their behavior that is cool. My husband didn't understand why anyone would sit by an aquarium for 1/2 hour, until I made him watch them digging and spitting sand and bitS of leaf or whatever into other fishes' territories. They are spawning now and it's amazing to watch the mother and father taking care of the eggs and fry. We all it the Fish Opera.

I don't know if it helps that I narrate their dialogue : "You watch the nursery while I chase that Aphanius mento away". "Babies, wake up, it's time for breakfast" (the fry tend to sleep late). and comments about the neighbors' shells.


----------

